# splash



## marekjoz (Mar 12, 2012)

Water splash


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 12, 2012)

water drops


----------



## SnappyJohn (Mar 14, 2012)

Fantasically clear shots of water, what lense was used on these?


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for good words.
It's 70-200 F4 L IS @ 200mm on 5d2 with two flashes.


----------



## aZhu (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks good. Reminds me of the time back then I had to do splashes for an assignment at school, with 4x5 film..... lots of money spent...

Here's mine:


----------



## SnappyJohn (Mar 15, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Thanks for good words.
> It's 70-200 F4 L IS @ 200mm on 5d2 with two flashes.



Excellent stuff, thanks for the share. I sometimes find it hard to get the right lense for work such as this, I have tried to set up a studio in my basement but having difficulties with the lighting I used this at the moment Pro 220 Watt 2-MonoLight Strobe Softbox , I have got the right lesne now I purchased a new lense from a voucher good section of the site at a huge discount. Im not sure if the deal is still on but its worth checking out. If not I always try eBay for second hand equipement but using the shops section so you are not buying off individuals, that way I feel safer that I wont get ripped off.


----------



## Orion (Mar 16, 2012)

I created a sea turtle by accident. . . . you can make out the design of the shell and the flippers and the head.


----------



## SnappyJohn (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow what a great shot with the glass, I love it. I need to shappen up on my skills you guys a miles ahead of me


----------



## kirispupis (Mar 16, 2012)

Since December I have started taking more water drop shots. They are fascinating and fun to play around with. Here are a few recent ones I took.




http://500px.com/photo/4975400




http://www.flickr.com/photos/calevphoto/6929516391/#in/photostream




http://500px.com/photo/5708044


----------

